# [Erledigt] Gamer unter 20 (und über 39) für Befragung gesucht!



## Alex.Z (26. Oktober 2013)

*[Erledigt] Gamer unter 20 (und über 39) für Befragung gesucht!*

Ja, ich weiß, dass es hier auch das "Wissenschafts"-Unterforum gibt, aber ob meine Zielgruppe "Gamer unter 20" da rein guckt? Ich erlaube mir mir daher das folgende in dieser Kategorie zu posten und bitte die peniblen unter unseren Zeitgenossen um Verständnis...

LIEBE LEUTE:

 Für meine Bachelorthesis mit dem spannenden Thema 'PARASOZIALE   INTERAKTION UND BEZIEHUNGEN IN GAMES' suche ich Gamer aus Deutschland,   die bei meiner Befragung mitmachen möchten.

 Gesucht wird in  allen Altersklassen aber insbesondere die Klassen "bis  9 Jahre", "10 - 19", "40 -  49" und "50+" sind zur Zeit noch  unterrepräsentiert. Es gilt ein paar wirklich interessante  Fragen zu  beantworten, die sich darum drehen was man während des zockens  so denkt  und fühlt wenn man es im Spiel mit dem eigenen und/oder  anderen  Spiel-Charakteren zu tun hat. Für so manchen Teilnehmer wird  dies  vielleicht sogar ein kleiner "AHA!-Moment", wenn man sich seine  eigenen  Kognitionen bewusst macht.

 Die Teilnahme sollte nicht  länger als 3 Minuten dauern und man kann  sogar einen 20,- Euro Amazon  Gutschein gewinnen! Und das Beste daran  ist: Ihr unterstützt damit die  Grundlagenforschung auf einem  hochinteressanten Gebiet, welches bisher  nur kaum erforscht ist!

http://bit.ly/psibgames
 
 PS:
 Wer diesen Beitrag jetzt noch teilt und den Link somit weiter   verbreitet, der darf sich gerne selbst auf die Schulter klopfen, da er  damit eine gute Tat vollbracht hat! : )


----------



## Koyote (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer unter 20 (und über 39) für Befragung gesucht!*

Hab das Teil ausgefüllt. Hoffe ich kontne dir helfen


----------



## Alex.Z (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer unter 20 (und über 39) für Befragung gesucht!*

Super. Jede Teilnahme ist hilfreich! Vielen Dank! : )


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. Oktober 2013)

Hab auch mal die Fragen beantwortet 

Gruß


----------



## SilentMan22 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer unter 20 (und über 39) für Befragung gesucht!*

Habs auch mal gemacht. Warum denn nicht helfen, wenns so einfach ist.


----------



## Arino (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer unter 20 (und über 39) für Befragung gesucht!*

Schon ein paar seltsame Fragen die hoffentlich die Mehrheit NICHT seltsam beantwortet  Aber viel Erfolg mit deiner Bachelorthesis.


----------



## Combi (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer unter 20 (und über 39) für Befragung gesucht!*

so,einen in sparte 40-49 mehr.
hoffe du bekommst genug material zum arbeiten...viel glück..


----------



## maltris (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer unter 20 (und über 39) für Befragung gesucht!*

Wer fühlte sich denn zu Lara Croft nicht hingezogen?! :3

Hab dir das auch mal ausgefüllt. Die Minute hatte ich noch.


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer unter 20 (und über 39) für Befragung gesucht!*

Schade dass ich nicht zu den gefragten Altersgruppen gehöre, sonst hätte ich dir dabei auch gerne geholfen und die Umfrage ausgefüllt

Desweiteren alles gute und viel Glück zu deiner Bachelorthesis.


----------



## ebastler (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer unter 20 (und über 39) für Befragung gesucht!*

Hallo, bin 18, aber aus Italien. Kann/soll ich da trotzdem mitmachen oder willst du nur Teilnehmer aus Deutschland?


----------



## Shona (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer unter 20 (und über 39) für Befragung gesucht!*

Ausgefüllt


----------



## StapelGabler95 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer unter 20 (und über 39) für Befragung gesucht!*

halo wo kann ich mein namen ändern? hab ausversehen den falschen namen eingegeben thxxx!!


----------



## crae (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer unter 20 (und über 39) für Befragung gesucht!*

Auch teilgenommen, aber weißt du was von dir richtig gut wäre. Wenn du die Statisken hier reinstellen könntest, eben wenn die Umfrage beendet ist. Wäre echt sehr interessant zu wissen, wie die Leute in welchem Alter so ticken^^

mfg, crae


----------



## Alex.Z (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer unter 20 (und über 39) für Befragung gesucht!*

Wow, zuallererst noch einmal ein dickes DANKE das von Herzen kommt! Der Zustrom in den letzten Tagen ist klasse und hilft mir sehr weiter!



ebastler schrieb:


> Hallo, bin 18, aber aus Italien. Kann/soll ich  da trotzdem mitmachen oder willst du nur Teilnehmer aus  Deutschland?


Das ist tricky - meine Grundgesamtheit basiert auf einer Studie des BIU und die haben nur Deutsche befragt... Du darfst gerne mitmachen, denn evtl. kann man Erkenntnisse auch für die Zukunft mitnehmen. An der Verlosung darfst Du natürlich auch mitmachen. WICHTIG ist nur, dass Du vor dem Absenden bei dem optionalen Feld wo nach dem namen gefragt wird auch einen kurzen Hinweis wie zB "Italien" dazu schreibst. Dann kann ich das zuordnen, so dass Du nicht versehentlich in die aktuelle Auswertung rein rutschst, bei der ich nur Gamer aus Deutschland berücksichtigen darf.



StapelGabler95 schrieb:


> halo wo kann ich mein namen ändern? hab ausversehen den falschen namen eingegeben thxxx!!


Wenn die Kontaktadresse ( Email bzw Telefonnummer) stimmt dann macht das nichts. Anderenfalls schick mir doch einfach eine Email mit der ungefähren Zeit an der Du die Antworten abgeschickt hast, oder wie der falsche Name lautet - halt irgendwas, damit ich das zuordnen kann.



crae schrieb:


> Auch teilgenommen, aber weißt du was von dir richtig gut wäre. Wenn du die Statisken hier reinstellen könntest, eben wenn die Umfrage beendet ist. Wäre echt sehr interessant zu wissen, wie die Leute in welchem Alter so ticken^^
> 
> mfg, crae


 Ich möchte die Ergebnisse definitiv in irgendeiner Form veröffentlichen. Denkbar wäre, dass ich die Arbeit als Buch veröffentliche. Da sind die Ergebnisse dann drinne und entsprechende Schlussfolgerungen wurden gezogen. Da mich aber schon viele aus Interesse an den Ergebnissen kontaktiert haben, sammle ich die Email Adressen der Leute die interessiert sind und werde ihnen dann hinterher die rohen (uninterpretierten) Ergebnisse zukommen lassen. Bei Interesse schickst Du mir dann am einfachsten eine Email : )


----------



## Manu98 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer unter 20 (und über 39) für Befragung gesucht!*

So hab dann auch mal mitgemacht


----------



## inzpekta (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer unter 20 (und über 39) für Befragung gesucht!*



crae schrieb:


> Auch teilgenommen, aber weißt du was von dir richtig gut wäre. Wenn du die Statisken hier reinstellen könntest, eben wenn die Umfrage beendet ist. Wäre echt sehr interessant zu wissen, wie die Leute in welchem Alter so ticken^^
> 
> mfg, crae



Das hätte ich auch gerne mal erfahren.


----------



## xElv1sHD (27. Oktober 2013)

Habs auch gerade ausgefüllt


----------



## ebastler (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer unter 20 (und über 39) für Befragung gesucht!*

Okay, dann nehm ich mir heute Abend die Zeit und füll das aus, dann ich Italiener bin, merke ich extra an.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer unter 20 (und über 39) für Befragung gesucht!*

So habe mir auch mal Zeit genommen und die 10-19'er Spalte mit einen neuen Datensatz beglückt ♥


----------



## pcfreak12 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer unter 20 (und über 39) für Befragung gesucht!*

Ich find toll zu helfen und hab mal 10-19 erweitert
Viel erfolg noch!!!

MfG


----------



## N-Tesche (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gamer unter 20 (und über 39) für Befragung gesucht!*

habs mal ausgefüllt


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. November 2013)

*AW: Gamer unter 20 (und über 39) für Befragung gesucht!*

War auch mal so fleißig,als 49 Jähriger .


----------



## Alex.Z (1. November 2013)

*AW: Gamer unter 20 (und über 39) für Befragung gesucht!*

Super, vielen Dank!! Dann kann ich jetzt am WE so langsam mit der Auswertung loslegen.

Wobei, wenn Ihr noch Gamer im Alter von "50 Jahren und älter" oder aber "unter 10 Jahren" kennt (zB bei Euch in der Familie), dann seid doch so nett ihnen kurz den Link zu geben. Inzwischen sind nämlich die Gruppen "50+" und "unter 10" unterrepräsentiert.

Wenn also Eure Eltern zB sagen: "Unternimm was mit Deinem kleinen Bruder!" Dann setzt ihr Euch mit ihm kurz vor den Rechner und helft so der Wissenschaft. Oder wenn Euer Vater mal wieder sagt: "Immer schließt Du mich von Deinen Aktivitäten aus!", dann... naja, Ihr wisst schon... ; )

Vielen Dank Euch allen!!


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Gamer unter 20 (und über 39) für Befragung gesucht!*

Gut, habe auch bei der Befragung daran teilgenommen.


----------



## Alex.Z (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gamer unter 20 (und über 39) für Befragung gesucht!*



crae schrieb:


> Auch teilgenommen, aber weißt du was von dir richtig gut wäre. Wenn du die Statisken hier reinstellen könntest, eben wenn die Umfrage beendet ist. Wäre echt sehr interessant zu wissen, wie die Leute in welchem Alter so ticken^^
> 
> mfg, crae


 

                         Hallo und guten Abend,

      es ist schon etwas her, dass ich um Teilnehmer für meine Befragung       zum Thema „parasozialer       Interaktion und Beziehungen“ in Games geworben habe. Damals haben ein paar von Euch im Threat und auch per PN angegeben, dass sie die Ergebnisse interessieren und dem       möchte ich jetzt,       nachdem die Thesis geschrieben und benotet (2.0 schriftlich und       1.0 im darauf folgenden Kolloquium, Yay!) ist und  ich etwas Abstand gewonnen       habe, gerne       nachkommen und fasse meine Ergebnisse nun einmal       zusammen.

      Die Befragung war dahingehend ein voller Erfolg, dass genug Leute       teilgenommen       haben, so dass ich zu einem repräsentativen Ergebnis zu       „parasozialen       Interaktionen“ (PSI) und „parasozialen Beziehungen“ (PSB) in Games       gekommen       bin. Um dieses direkt gleich vorweg zu nehmen – als       Zwischenergebnis       hinsichtlich meiner Thesis hat die Befragung bewiesen, dass es       nicht       automatisch und nicht bei jedem zu parasozialer Interaktion bzw.       Beziehungen       kommt (wovon auch auszugehen war, was bisher jedoch noch nicht       durch Grundlagenforschung belegt war). Andererseits habe ich       mittels der Auswertung von Let’s Play Videos       Phänomene beobachtet, von denen es sich meiner Meinung nach um       parasoziale       Interaktionen handelte, was mein Ansatz ist, um PSI in Games       beobachten zu       können. Ob er wissenschaftlich valide ist, muss zukünftige       Forschung zeigen, so       wie auch meine Konzeption zu PSI und PSB in Games. Wer sich mit       dem       wissenschaftlichen Teil auseinandersetzen möchte (sicher nicht       jedermanns „Ding“),       der kann die Thesis hier bekommen: "Mein Kumpel, die Spielfigur" - Parasoziale Interaktion und Beziehungen in Games (Computerspiele / Videospiele) by HOT 'n SPICY Games by Alexander ZiskaWissenschaft beiseite, viele von Euch schienen primär an den Ergebnissen der Fragen an       sich interessiert zu sein. Hinsichtlich der Analyse auf PSI und       PSB musste ich       von allen Ergebnissen her eine repräsentative Quote, abhängig von       den einzelnen       Altersklassen ziehen. Repräsentativität ist eine wissenschaftliche       Vorgabe, die       aber immer wieder auch einschränkt. Für wen es jetzt also nicht       ganz so streng wissenschaftlich       sein muss (wobei auch nicht repräsentative Ergebnisse immer ein       Forschungsanlass für eine repräsentative Neu-Studie sein können),       für den fasse       ich die Ergebnisse auf Grundlage aller Antworten einmal       zusammen:

      Interessanterweise ist geschlechtsspezifisch nicht viel an       Abweichungen zu       beobachten. Die 311 Antworten teilen sich in 70 weibliche und 241       männliche       Teilnehmer auf. Lediglich bei der Frage, „Ich habe schon einmal       auf die Frage       einer Spielfigur geantwortet, welche eigentlich an eine andere       Spielfigur       gerichtet war.“ Haben 54,3% der weiblichen Teilnehmer mit „Ja“       geantwortet und nur       40,2% der männlichen Teilnehmer. Man kann also die These       aufstellen, dass       Frauen eher dazu neigen, mit Charakteren in Spielen zu reden (was       übrigens eine       PSI wäre). Des Weiteren sind die weiblichen Teilnehmer der       Befragung mehr damit       beschäftigt, sich mit Charakteren in Spielen zu vergleichen. So       beantworteten       65,7% der weiblichen und nur 42,3% der männlichen Teilnehmer die       Frage „Ich       habe schon einmal darüber nachgedacht, ob mir eine Spielfigur       ähnlich ist oder       ob ich einer Spielfigur ähnlich bin.“ mit „Ja“ beantwortet.

      Deutlichere Abweichungen gibt es beim Vergleich der Antworten       unter den       einzelnen Altersklassen. Hierbei teilen sich die 311 Antworten wie       folgt auf:

      Bis 9 Jahre: 17
      10 – 19 Jahre: 42
      20 – 29 Jahre: 137
      30 – 39 Jahre: 65
      40 – 49 Jahre: 28
      50 Jahre und älter: 22

      Durchschnittlich sprechen 67,5% der Teilnehmer entweder in       Gedanken oder auch       tatsächlich mit Spielfiguren. Nur bei den 10 – 19-Jährigen ist es       50-50 geteilt       und bei den über 50-Jährigen ist es nur knapp mehr als die Hälfte.

      Während sich im Durchschnitt bei 82,6% der Teilnehmer schon einmal       der       Gesichtsausdruck, wegen dem was eine Spielfigur gesagt oder getan       hat,       verändert hat, so war dies nur bei 29,4% der bis 9-Jährigen der       Fall.

      Verhältnismäßig wenige Probanden haben schon einmal den Drang       verspürt, sich       Physisch mit einer Spielfigur auseinander zu setzen (so viel zum       Bild des       latent aggressiven Gamers), nämlich gerade mal 34,7% im       Durchschnitt. Jedoch       76,5% der bis 9-Jährigen wollten dies schon einmal. Vom       Jugendschutz-Standpunkt       her vielleicht gar nicht mal so uninteressant.

      Wie alte Freunde sehen auch nur durchschnittlich 29,9% der       Teilnehmer aber       dafür 88,2% der bis 9-Jährigen ihre liebsten Charaktere an.

      Das vorhin, bei den Damen angesprochene, selbstreflektierende       Verhalten,       darüber nachzudenken, ob eine Spielfigur einem selbst ähnlich ist,       ist mit       60,6% bei den 20 – 29-Jährigen besonders stark ausgeprägt       (Durchschnitt 47,5%).

      Es tut mit durchschnittlich 65,9% der Mehrheit der Teilnehmer       leid, wenn ihnen       sympathischen Charakteren im Spiel etwas zustößt. Nur die 40 –       49-Jährigen sind       mit 39,3% hier etwas weniger „einfühlsam“.

      Auch schon einmal Bewunderung oder Verachtung für Spielfiguren       haben bei den 40       – 49-Jährigen (35,7%) und den 50-jährig und Älteren (50%) weniger       empfunden,       als der Durchschnitt (67,2%). Daran knüpft an, dass den 40 -       49-Jährigen       (42,9%) und den 50-jährig und Älteren (38,4%) weniger Spielfiguren       begegnet       sind, die sie von ihrem Charakter her attraktiv fanden, als dem       Durchschnitt       (61,1%).

      Einen Charakter aus einem Spiel im wirklichen Leben einmal treffen       möchten       durchschnittlich nur 38,9% der Befragten. Nur bei den bis       9-Jährigen ist dieser       Wunsch mit 82,4% recht hoch, bei den 10 – 19-Jährigen sind es nur       noch 50%.

      So viel dazu. Was mir jetzt noch bleibt, ist es mich herzlich für       die Teilnahme       und das Interesse zu bedanken. Fragen, Anregungen, Diskussionen       oder       Beschwerden nehme ich gerne entgegen.

      Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
      Alex


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (10. März 2014)

*AW: Gamer unter 20 (und über 39) für Befragung gesucht!*

Ach schade, da hätte ich gerne dran teilgenommen. Mir entgleisen seit mehr als 20 Jahren regelmäßig beim Daddeln die Gesichtszüge.


----------



## Alex.Z (10. März 2014)

*AW: Gamer unter 20 (und über 39) für Befragung gesucht!*



Rainer B. Trug schrieb:


> Ach schade, da hätte ich gerne dran teilgenommen. Mir entgleisen seit mehr als 20 Jahren regelmäßig beim Daddeln die Gesichtszüge.


 
Interessanter ist, was in Dir so vor sich geht, wenn dies passiert - zB ob bzw. wie sehr Du Dich in Deinen eigenen Charakter hinein versetzt und ob es Dir so vor kommt, als würdest Du selbst mit anderen Charakteren interagieren, oder ob Du abstufst, dass Dein Charakter mit ihnen interagierst - nicht jedoch Du ; )


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (10. März 2014)

*AW: [Erledigt] Gamer unter 20 (und über 39) für Befragung gesucht!*

Der Satz oben war zwar lustig gemeint, aber ich möchte dennoch ernsthaft auf diese Frage antworten. 

Und das kann ich auch recht eindeutig: Die Abgrenzung zwischen Rainer B. Trug und dem Pixelhaufen in meinem TFT ist immer präsent. Mit einer Ausnahme (bzw. gesamtes Genre) kann ich mich jedenfalls nicht daran erinnern, mal die reale Welt verlassen zu haben, um eins zu werden mit einem Spiel. Und was ist nun die Ausnahme? Es ist der Bereich der Horror- und Gruselshooter. Gruselshooter jetzt nicht im Sinne von "Total beschissenes Spiel" , sondern Spiele, wo ich wirklich das Gefühl habe, _*ich*_ krieche durch ein Abwasserrohr und... irge... irgendwas ist dOCH DA HINTER MIR HER?!?!?!?!?! AAAAAAAAAAhh!!!!! 

Es gibt leider nicht viele Spiele dieser Art, aber genau da kann ich mich richtig gehen lassen. Da bin ich dann auf dieser Ebene, daß ich schon beim booten Gänsepelle kriege und mich frage, ob ich da jetzt wirklich wieder in´s Rohr muß. Nicht mein Pixelhaufen, sondern ob ich da jetzt wirklich wieder durch soll. 

Aber, ich vermute, die Frage hätte ich vor fünfzehn Jahren auch anders beantwortet. In jüngeren Jahren hat man ja selbst den Fernseher angebrüllt, "Hinter dir! Hinter dir, Mensch!!".


----------

